# Souris bluetooth Logitech v470 capricieuse



## JSDX (12 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai, comme beaucoup d'utilisateurs mac d'après ce que j'ai vu, une souris bluetooth v470 avec mon imac alu.

Elle fonctionne bien mais j'ai un probleme au démarrage : il faut à chaque fois que je la jumelle avec l'ordi. C'est assez fatiguant, aussi voulais-je savoir si c'était normal ou si c'était un dysfonctionnement.

Drivers à jours, leopard derniere version, imac alu 20". 

Merci !


----------



## macoupc (17 Novembre 2009)

Salut, j'ai la même souris, et ça marche pas mal , pas besoin de la "jumeler" manuellement avec une souris filaire à chaque redémarrage... Sinon je ne vois pas l'intérêt !

Ça fait 3 mois que je l'ai et depuis peu, elle ne se connecte plus automatiquement ni manuellement, et clignote bleu quand j'appuie sur "connect", je pense que ça signifie que les piles sont mortes...
Sinon ça clignote 3 ou 4 fois et c'est connecté automatiquement. Mais c'est pas comme une souris bluetooth Apple qui se connecte quasiment instantanément !

Effectivement, j'ai changé les piles et ça marche de nouveau. Bon à savoir quand même : quand ça clignote longtemps, faut changer les piles !


----------



## Ziell (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je me permets de remonter ce topic car j'ai reçu aujourd'hui ma V470 et j'ai exactement le problème décrit dans le premier message, sauf que ce n'est pas un problème de piles puisque ça me le fait avec les piles d'origine comme avec des piles rechargeables chargées à bloc.
J'ai installé la dernière version (3.1) du Logitech Control Center, censée être 100% compatible Snow Leopard, et ai écumé Google et divers forums pendant une bonne heure mais rien n'y fait : je suis obligé de rejumeler la souris à chaque fois que je démarre mon Macbook (Unibody 13" sous 10.6.2).

Quelqu'un a-t'il encore le même problème ?

Autre petite question, je n'ai pas le manuel et le CD d'install sous la main et ils ne sont accessibles ni sur le site FR, ni sur le site US de Logitech ; quelqu'un en aurait-il le PDF ?


----------



## Ziell (21 Janvier 2010)

Ah et de temps à autres (3 fois en 2 heures d'utilisation continue, en gros) elle ralentit pendant une dizaine de secondes, le déplacement du curseur devient saccadé alors que 1/ mon Macbook est neuf... 2/ aucune appli gourmande en ressources n'est lancée et 3/ si au même moment j'utilise le trackpad, le curseur bouge de façon fluide.

Ça fait partie des symptômes classiques que j'ai lus dans des topics concernant la V470 mais c'est généralement résolu par un changement de piles ou une installation / réinstallation de la dernière version dispo de Logitech Control Center, or ni l'un ni l'autre n'a changé quoi que ce soit dans mon cas.

Ah ben parfait, pendant que j'écrivais ce message elle a saccadé puis s'est éteinte...



Ah et quand elle est en marche le voyant (sur le "dos" de la souris) n'est jamais allumé, sauf que je la synchronise (bouton "Connect" en-dessous), là elle clignote bleu jusqu'à ce que je la re(rerererere...)-jumèle avec mon Macbook, mais une fois qu'elle fonctionne le voyant reste éteint, or sur les photos commerciales on le voit vert...


----------



## koeny (21 Janvier 2010)

je possède également une V470 avec mon MacBook Pro. aucun soucis jusqu'à maintenant. Lorsque je la connecte, elle se jumelle automatiquement avec le Mac (le voyant bleu reste alors allumé 2-3 secondes SANS clignoter). Lorsque je l'utilise le voyant non plus n'est pas allumé.


----------



## Ziell (21 Janvier 2010)

Et il ne lui arrive jamais d'imposer au curseur une conduite saccadée durant l'espace de quelques secondes ?

Rien de neuf depuis hier soir, j'ai envoyé un mail au SAV Logitech tôt ce matin mais bizarrement je ne m'attends à aucune réponse très encourageante...


----------



## koeny (22 Janvier 2010)

non, j'ai jamais eu ce problème...je croise les doigts...


----------



## sylvaint (22 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour 

je viens d'acquérir cette petite merveille, mais a mon petit regret le Dashboard ne s'affiche plus comme avec la sourie sans fil en cliquant au milieu, cela se configure t'il?

Sylvain


----------



## koeny (22 Janvier 2010)

dashboard fonctionne avec la souris, par contre je n'arrive pas à utiliser exposé ou bureau. pour dashboard, tu vas dans logitech center, bouton de la roulette, dashboard. Ca devrait fonctionner...


----------



## Ziell (22 Janvier 2010)

A part ça vous en êtes satisfaits ? Je la trouve lente, sa réactivité est catastrophique, à côté de ma vieille souris Dell filaire à 10  ça ressemble à souris Lidl VS souris Razer...


----------



## sylvaint (23 Janvier 2010)

koeny a dit:


> dashboard fonctionne avec la souris, par contre je n'arrive pas à utiliser exposé ou bureau. pour dashboard, tu vas dans logitech center, bouton de la roulette, dashboard. Ca devrait fonctionner...



pas moyen comment aller dans logitech center?, dans les préferences système -Sourie je n'ai pas accés au bouton central ou du moins avec un doigt seulement défiler avec impulsion ou sans


----------



## sylvaint (24 Janvier 2010)

Help S'il vous plait comment activer le Dasboard avec la sourie comme avec la filair

Merci

Sylvain


----------



## koeny (26 Janvier 2010)

télécharge logitech center:

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/428/3287&cl=ca,fr?section=downloads&WT.ac=sc|downloads||dd


tu l'installe et dans le bas de ta fenetre des préférences systèmes tu doit avoir un logo logitech intitulé control center. et là, tu peux configurer toute ta souris...


----------



## sylvaint (26 Janvier 2010)

mais pourquoi logitec c'est pas apple qui fait la sourie?

Sylvain


----------

